# Need Critique



## hcougar

Im new to the forum and pretty much the art world. Painting was and is still a release from the real world for me. Recently I decided to take it a little more serious and am in need of some honest opinions.

Let me know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## prgemini

They all look great, but the cherries look so real makes me want to reach in and grab one. Keep it up. Great work.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I'm not much of a painter, but I like the strong use of color. Keep it up!


----------



## hcougar

Thank you guys...


----------



## DLeeG

Have you tried scetching and working out your compositions before painting?


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl

I like the cherries. Good use of colour. But for the rose I would have added a few leaves to the stem. I love the contrasting background. The last one I'm not sure what it is but it's amazing.


----------



## hcougar

Thanks..now just to find more time


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl

Yeah. That's always the main problem


----------



## chanda95

I really like the cherries - nicely done. The rose, for me I think it's the outlining that throws it off. I would prefer to see it done with shading acting to outline instead of an actual line drawn. Does that make sense? It's still very nice though. Your paintings are very vibrant.


----------



## johnbriner

These are impressive, especially the cherries. I'm not actually an expert painter, but I think you still need to work out on the consistency of the textures to even them out a little bit. Other than that I think your pieces are good.


----------



## konewko

I liked them all, mostly because they are so different from eachother. I don't have a critique so much as a suggestion that perhaps you could outline the lines in the green piece with maybe a thick black line. I think it would look more anchored. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Acrylic1

those cherries look real


----------

